# Help on Soil Test Results/Fall Blitz Planning



## jp1206 (May 14, 2020)

Hi All,

I went through the University near me to get my first ever soil test completed. They are recommending a 4-1-2 NPK ratio, but didn't give much analysis on the micro levels in my soil. In addition, I'm looking to do my first Nitrogen Blitz this fall, and with a pH of 7.6, I'm wondering if I should use AS or Urea. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

With a slightly alkaline pH, using AS would be more helpful in lowering down towards 7.2 THat said urea is usually more.cost effective but considering you are treating 5M, you should be okay cost wise.


----------



## jp1206 (May 14, 2020)

uts said:


> With a slightly alkaline pH, using AS would be more helpful in lowering down towards 7.2 THat said urea is usually more.cost effective but considering you are treating 5M, you should be okay cost wise.


Thank you. Having a hard time getting my hands on AS. Are you aware of any online sources that sell the form that can be broadcasted?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@jp1206 check the MN howntown folder. They can help you with local sources. Check the farm, feed stores, coops. Shipping 50lb bags of anything gets expensive.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

jp1206 said:


> uts said:
> 
> 
> > With a slightly alkaline pH, using AS would be more helpful in lowering down towards 7.2 THat said urea is usually more.cost effective but considering you are treating 5M, you should be okay cost wise.
> ...


Shipping fr ok m an online website will be outrageous. There are a few nutrien ag solutions store in Minnesota. Call and check with them. You should be able to get something from them.


----------



## jp1206 (May 14, 2020)

g-man said:


> @jp1206 check the MN howntown folder. They can help you with local sources. Check the farm, feed stores, coops. Shipping 50lb bags of anything gets expensive.


Thank you!


----------

